# What Shooting Mode Do You Use ?



## tkaat (Jul 11, 2008)

okay this has been bugging me since I saw a survey a few weeks back on the shooting modes different people use. Most shot mostly in auto (no surprise there) but out of like the 15000 (maybe exaggerating a little) less than 200 shoot in manual. 
I, myself, shoot in manual on any camera I used unless I was in a hurry. And since then I have been trying other modes like Aperture priority, program and shutter priority.
*
My Question is what mode do you mostly shoot in.
**You don't have to write a sentence just the mode (if you want the  reason also) *


----------



## AmberBella (Jul 11, 2008)

I shoot 90% manual.  The other 10% goes between Tv and Av...depending on the lighting.


----------



## icassell (Jul 11, 2008)

The question does not make alot of sense to me.  I would think alot of us choose the mode depending on the shooting situation. I will use Aperture or Shutter priority or Manual depending on what I am imaging.


----------



## Phazan (Jul 11, 2008)

Av, Tv, M, and P for general shooting..It depends on my situation...


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 11, 2008)

I can clearly state that I shoot MOST all manually.

For the swim meet documentation I decided (for ONCE) to go to AV mode to maintain a DOF deep enough for zoomed-in photos and be QUICK-QUICK-QUICK (which was essential).

For a stage performance I once decided for TV mode so the camera'd not expose for any longer than 1/100 second. 

But other than that ... manual.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2008)

Manual when using flash, which is fairly often...and either M or Av when not using flash.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 11, 2008)

P S A M


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 11, 2008)

Most often? Probably manual but I change allot and on the fly. There needs to be an "All of the above" vote option.


----------



## caspertodd (Jul 11, 2008)

If I have a little control over the lighting, then manual. If the lighting keeps changing, then Av. If I am trying to show or stop motion, Tv.

^^^  All in Canon terms


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to see no Autos on this board!! :lmao: I checked Aperture priority.

Break down. about:
75% Aperture priority
25% Manual


----------



## Joves (Jul 11, 2008)

Im in the all of the above group, except for the Auto mode. If I want to shoot Auto then I will go to P&S cameras.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Jul 11, 2008)

80% of the time I use manual. The other 20% I use aperture priority.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 11, 2008)

Manually, although if I'm feeling lazy automatic.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 11, 2008)

Just curious, but why does it matter what someone else uses?


----------



## elemental (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Just curious, but why does it matter what someone else uses?



Finally.





I honestly think it's part of the development of the new "serious" photographer:

Stage one: Full auto, bad pictures
Stage two: Rebellion against any automation, belief that full manual is the only choice for "real" or "pro" photographers
Stage three: Realization that the camera is simply a tool to capture images, and that what you get matters more than how you get it

I started in serious photography with a digital SLR. I went through these phases. I now use everything from said digital (usually on aperture priority) to a fully manual 35mm SLR to an old rangefinder from 1963 (okay, that's getting sent back, but you get the point). It doesn't matter what settings you use. It matters what your images look like.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Just curious, but why does it matter what someone else uses?



well.... because you could be useless at photography and say that you use manual only and it instantly makes you coooler....

it boils down like this

i could use aperture priority and decide to use F9 and let the camera pick the shutter speed for me.. and that would be kinda cool...

or

i could use manual and decide to use F9 and fumble with the meter to get the same shutter speed.... and that makes me REALLY COOL.....


----------



## davebmck (Jul 11, 2008)

Mostly manual, occasionally AV or TV.


----------



## reg (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Just curious, but why does it matter what someone else uses?



^^^^^


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not counting non-iTTL multi flash stuff (which is the ONLY time I shoot manual) I shoot either aperture or shutter priority. P drives me nuts. My camera doesn't have a "green idiot button" on it.

I see no reason to shoot in full manual except for when doing non-dedicated flash work...

I mean, if I am controlling the aperture, and using the camera's internal meter, then why on earth would I have to manually set the shutter speed as well? It is simply a wasted step, life's too short.

If the meter gets it wrong, then I fix the exposure... but that's about 1 percent of the time.


----------



## mrodgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Joves said:


> Im in the all of the above group, except for the Auto mode. If I want to shoot Auto then I will go to P&S cameras.


The majority will call my camera a P&S and I shoot manual 95% of the time.  The other 5% would be Aperture priority.


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 11, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> I see no reason to shoot in full manual except for when doing non-dedicated flash work...




Shoot weddings and you will understand. Not just for flash work either...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 11, 2008)

I checked M, Av, and Tv.

I use Av the most, followed by M, and Tv.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 11, 2008)

I shoot manual almost exclusively. But thats because my lenses are all from my pre D80 days. i.e. no cpu, no in lens nothing... They are manual lenses. If I try to let the D80 figure compensation with out the CPU lens I get wack results. Besides, I started with the Canon Program, and Minolta AE-1 Manual is sort of where I am comfortable. 

I like Apeture mode though when I do use my fellow photog's DX lenses.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 11, 2008)

Manual.  My camera's too stupid to give directions to me.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 11, 2008)

I would have selected Auto, but really my camera only has a Program.  (I also selected manual... I really haven't used aperature or shutter priority much)  I probably do about 40% manual, 60% program, but that has been shifting steadily over the years towards more manual.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike30D said:


> Shoot weddings and you will understand. Not just for flash work either...



I have shot over 100 weddings (although, admittedly, I shot them back in the 1980's in fully manual mode since my Hassleblad C500's didn't have no stinkin automatic nonsense).

I honestly don't understand why it is important to shoot manually if you use the camera's light meter. If you are metering with a hand meter, then absolutely it makes sense, but if you are using your camera's meter, who cares who actually sets settings other than the aperture (or shutter speed if you are shooting stuff that is moving). 

If your camera light meter is good enough to trust to give you an accurate manual exposure, then it is good enough to set either the aperture or shutter speed to provide appropriate exposures in conjunction with the aperture or shutter speed you are using. The meter is telling you where to set your A or S any way you slice it, you can choose to trust it or not.

IMHO.

With a hand meter, of course, all bets are off.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't answer this poll, I use all the modes at different times.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 12, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> I can't answer this poll, I use all the modes at different times.


Sure you can.  The way it's set up you can select multiple choices, so you can just pick all of them.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 12, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> well.... because you could be useless at photography and say that you use manual only and it instantly makes you coooler....
> 
> it boils down like this
> 
> ...


 

I like how you think. You're going places.


----------



## Miaow (Jul 12, 2008)

P & Manual


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jul 12, 2008)

I usually shoot sports, so I mostly use Aperture Priority. This allows me to get as fast a shutter speed as possible with my settings. Other than that, Program or Shutter Priority. I only use Manual if I'm shooting a "project" and I have time to fiddle about with everything.


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2008)

I mostly stick to aperture priority mode most of the time and trust the camera shutter selection. I have used manual mode when wanting to get a certain effect in a shot where I want a certain speed of shutter and aperture, but I found I was mostly following the cameras built in light meter for settings - which is all the camera uses - so like some others I just stick to aperture mode -- also comes in very useful when walking around and the light changes around me - when the wildlife moves you don't have time to turn a dial


----------



## manaheim (Jul 12, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> I like how you think. You're going places.


 
:lmao:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 12, 2008)

elemental said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo...


----------



## tkaat (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Just curious, but why does it matter what someone else uses?



Like you I was just curious also cause, I feel you don't get a real feeling of using a camera to it's full capabilities when you turn on the camera and just leave it in auto. 

I also started this thread to get others to get out of using only one setting. I was not aiming to make others feel bad for using only auto but just for them to understand that it is not the only mode on a camera. Even if they move it only once to say portrait at least they are utilizing other abilities of the camera.


And *Thanks everyone for your postings of the last just over 24 hours to my thread much thanks  *  :thumbup: 
KEEP IT UP


----------



## manaheim (Jul 12, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Bingo...


 
Redardless, dearleader... anyone who has gone through these (or similar) phases, should well know that whatever phase you are in, very much feels like "Oh, _now_ I understand how I was failing before. _This_ is _clearly _the correct phase, and all other phases are foolish."

What's more is you should probably realize that after you do that 2-3 times that you will inevtiably learn something else that will deem whatever phase you are in now to someday ALSO be "foolish".

This is where I would expect you to be now... however, your seeming adamant insistance that A/S mode being the "only mode you need", seems to imply you have a few phases to go through yet. 

I haven't ever even _used_ A/S modes, really... so... so do I. 

EDIT:  BTW, to OP... thanks for posting this.  I generally use either Program or Manual (on cam, program sets shutter and aperature, but not ISO or focus point).  I realize, however, that a lot of my recent frustration with Program mode has had a lot to do with its choice of aperature (generally my camera will err on the side of shallow depth of field, which is often a good idea, but not always... also not always the sweet spot on my lens), therefore I'm probably going to start using Aperature priority for a bit and see how that goes.

The funny thing is I can't really think of a reason why I would want to use shutter priority... but I'm sure someday it will dawn on me and I'll feel like a doof as I do currently for not thinking of this before now.

This is such a bizarre hobby/pastime/skill... it has a very long and slow learning curve, even if you spend just tons and tons of time futzing around with it.


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 12, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> I have shot over 100 weddings (although, admittedly, I shot them back in the 1980's in fully manual mode since my Hassleblad C500's didn't have no stinkin automatic nonsense).
> 
> I honestly don't understand why it is important to shoot manually if you use the camera's light meter. If you are metering with a hand meter, then absolutely it makes sense, but if you are using your camera's meter, who cares who actually sets settings other than the aperture (or shutter speed if you are shooting stuff that is moving).
> 
> ...




I'm just saying there are times where you want more light coming in then what the camera tells you. If I need to drag the shutter, stuff like that.


----------



## nymtber (Jul 12, 2008)

A-aperture mode probably 80% of the time. 
S-shutter mode maybe 19% of the time...
and M-manual is about 1% of my shooting...No external flash here, the internal is a bit harsh anyways. I use shutter priority for falls pictures or if i was to do sports or something. Manual would probably be for fireworks, moon/stars pics or night photography...I dont do much of that. I plan on being mostly a nature/landscape photographer, those are my favorite subjects to photo  waterfalls, macro, and animals would be my top favorites...

I did use manual from time to time on my Canon EOS A2, it had the wheel at the fingertip and the thumbwheel on the back for EASY shutter and aperture control.


----------



## Early (Jul 12, 2008)

I tend to use aperture priority and spot metering most of he time.


----------



## Dao (Jul 12, 2008)

80% Av mode and the rest is M and Tv.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 12, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Redardless, dearleader... anyone who has gone through these (or similar) phases, should well know that whatever phase you are in, very much feels like "Oh, _now_ I understand how I was failing before. _This_ is _clearly _the correct phase, and all other phases are foolish."
> 
> What's more is you should probably realize that after you do that 2-3 times that you will inevtiably learn something else that will deem whatever phase you are in now to someday ALSO be "foolish".
> 
> ...



huh?

if you scroll up to my original answer you will see I replied P S A M meaning I shoot in all of the modes so I'm not sure what other phases I can go through unless I fall on my head and decide to go through a Fully Automatic phase.  

I mostly use Aperture Priority and Program modes.  I'll use manual for specialty shots like waterfalls, night shots, long exposures etc but otherwise there is no use to add extra steps.

The point of my posts to this thread is to dispell the notion that Manual mode is somehow superior to the other modes.  There is no superior mode. 

If you shoot manual only, you:

(a) Are posturing like a sheep because this is what the flock is doing

(b) Enjoy adding extra steps to the final result with no difference in image quality

or

(c) Only shoot a specific style (ie off camera flash, or delayed shutter) where use of Manual mode is may actually be helpful


----------



## manaheim (Jul 12, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> well.... because you could be useless at photography and say that you use manual only and it instantly makes you coooler....
> 
> it boils down like this
> 
> ...


 
I'm referring to your sarcastic comments above ^^^ which basically make fun of people who think that their mode is the right one for them.



dEARlEADER said:


> huh?
> 
> if you scroll up to my original answer you will see I replied P S A M meaning I shoot in all of the modes so I'm not sure what other phases I can go through unless I fall on my head and decide to go through a Fully Automatic phase.
> 
> ...


 
^^^ and again... "Posturing like a sheep"... "the flock"... etc.

Plus there are occasionally technical reasons why Aperature or Shutter priority would expose the shot improperly, so there actually are reasons to shoot in Manual, and the frequency of that varies per person and per situation.

See my sig.  That phrase there about hammers isn't really about "using the most uber technology all the time", nor is it about "use the easiest method you can get your hands on".  It is _entirely_ about using the right tool for the right job, and understanding that if there is a tool that is commonly available, there is likely a very good reason for that... like, for example, it is commonly needed in certain situations.

Would you make fun of a guy banging in a nail with a hammer?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't understand why ANYONE would bash someone for using full manual on their camera/????  I am SOO confused by this.  I use FULL MANUAL each and everytime I shoot a picture and I"ll tell you why (and its not cuz I'm a sheep)

I have shot in AV and TV modes prior and it doesn't get the picture right.  I only have to meter one time in any given situation and then I don't even LOOK at my meter, I look at my histogram, and I manually change my settings.  Often, it is WAYYY over or under (depending the situation) than what AV or TV would try to give me.  ANd *I* am right.  Not av or tv.  Why in god's name would I trusts an inanimate object to be able to define a complex lighting situation FOR ME???

It takes me less time, less headache, and consistant exposure.  It's second nature.  I want to control my exposure, and not "trust" that my camera will just DO it for me.  I resent the implication that anyone who uses manual is a sheep.  Good thing your spouting poison here on TPF and not on a more serious natured bored because you would be chewed up and spit out.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 12, 2008)

tkaat said:


> Even if they move it only once to say portrait at least they are utilizing other abilities of the camera.



As a general point, I'd suggest that the range of abilities embedded in the camera are minor in comparison to the abilities of the photographer using it. Using different modes because they're there is not likely to improve the end result, if the characteristics of that mode are not understood - that goes as much for [to quote another of our correspondents] "green idiot mode" as manual.


----------



## reg (Jul 12, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I don't understand why ANYONE would bash someone for using full manual on their camera/????  I am SOO confused by this.  I use FULL MANUAL each and everytime I shoot a picture and I"ll tell you why (and its not cuz I'm a sheep)
> 
> I have shot in AV and TV modes prior and it doesn't get the picture right.  I only have to meter one time in any given situation and then I don't even LOOK at my meter, I look at my histogram, and I manually change my settings.  Often, it is WAYYY over or under (depending the situation) than what AV or TV would try to give me.  ANd *I* am right.  Not av or tv.  Why in god's name would I trusts an inanimate object to be able to define a complex lighting situation FOR ME???
> 
> It takes me less time, less headache, and consistant exposure.  It's second nature.  I want to control my exposure, and not "trust" that my camera will just DO it for me.  I resent the implication that anyone who uses manual is a sheep.  Good thing your spouting poison here on TPF and not on a more serious natured bored because you would be chewed up and spit out.



Wow you should really get some sort of prescription for that..



manaheim said:


> Plus there are occasionally technical reasons why Aperature or Shutter priority would expose the shot improperly, so there actually are reasons to shoot in Manual, and the frequency of that varies per person and per situation.



And to both of you:
It's called "exposure compensation".


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2008)

I use exposure compensation a lot (infact I underexpose by one stop during the day most of the time to stop the sun getting my whites ruined)

but here might be a time to use manual mode:




 
Its not in the camera just for show - it has a purpose. Also what about waterfall photos - or smoky water photos in genearl - you might be wanting a different aperture to what the camera thinks it right.

Horses for courses a lot of the time when you are debating between the av and tv modes and manual mode - in the end if it gets you the results you are after then its working as it should


----------



## reg (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not saying I never use manual, in fact I use manual more than Av or Tv, but to flip out and say "ANd *I* am right. Not av or tv.".... Well, that's why the damn exposure compensation is there!


----------



## Drake (Jul 13, 2008)

Av 90% of the time, since I've got pretty crap lenses and they're so soft wide open that I always want to have my aperture under control. Rest of the time it's manual, when I need to get the shutter speed right (longer exposures etc.)


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

Av (Canon, which is very different from Nikon's aperture mode I was told)
, and manual.


----------



## AF44 (Jul 13, 2008)

P mostly when im not doing macro or long exposure... i kind of can tell wether or not the camera is metering the way i want and i can go from there but usually my little D40 does just what i want


----------



## AF44 (Jul 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I don't understand why ANYONE would bash someone for using full manual on their camera/????  I am SOO confused by this.  I use FULL MANUAL each and everytime I shoot a picture and I"ll tell you why (and its not cuz I'm a sheep)
> 
> I have shot in AV and TV modes prior and it doesn't get the picture right.  I only have to meter one time in any given situation and then I don't even LOOK at my meter, I look at my histogram, and I manually change my settings.  Often, it is WAYYY over or under (depending the situation) than what AV or TV would try to give me.  ANd *I* am right.  Not av or tv.  Why in god's name would I trusts an inanimate object to be able to define a complex lighting situation FOR ME???
> 
> It takes me less time, less headache, and consistant exposure.  It's second nature.  I want to control my exposure, and not "trust" that my camera will just DO it for me.  I resent the implication that anyone who uses manual is a sheep.  Good thing your spouting poison here on TPF and not on a more serious natured bored because you would be chewed up and spit out.



as far as letting an inatimate object choose the control for you, all you have to do is understand that the camera wants to expose the pic as if it were full daylight and change the exposure comp from there


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 13, 2008)

What mode do I shoot in? Whichever one is appropriate for the situation.
It's like asking 'what exposure did you use?' Does it matter so long as the image is what you want?
You may hear 'that's a great picture of a tree' but I assure you no-one will ever say 'that's terrific use of the aperture priority mode with 1/3rd stop exposure compensation'  :lmao:


----------



## Jedo_03 (Jul 13, 2008)

manaheim said:


> See my sig. That phrase there about hammers isn't really about "using the most uber technology all the time", nor is it about "use the easiest method you can get your hands on". It is _entirely_ about using the right tool for the right job, and understanding that if there is a tool that is commonly available, there is likely a very good reason for that... like, for example, it is commonly needed in certain situations.
> 
> *Would you make fun of a guy banging in a nail with a hammer?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## usayit (Jul 13, 2008)

All the modes depending on the situation and what is available on the camera.


----------



## cochiece (Jul 13, 2008)

Well to begin with I used Auto but I mostly use Aperture Priority now. I'm terrible for experimenting with different shooting modes :er:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 13, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Would you make fun of a guy banging in a nail with a hammer?


 
I might if he were hitting the nail with the handle of said device - maybe the rock was a smart move after all....


----------



## manaheim (Jul 13, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > See my sig. That phrase there about hammers isn't really about "using the most uber technology all the time", nor is it about "use the easiest method you can get your hands on". It is _entirely_ about using the right tool for the right job, and understanding that if there is a tool that is commonly available, there is likely a very good reason for that... like, for example, it is commonly needed in certain situations.
> ...


----------



## manaheim (Jul 13, 2008)

reg said:


> Wow you should really get some sort of prescription for that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hm.  Would you use this because it adjusts by partial fstops?  Fine-tuning, in effect?  I've never really used this either. :mrgreen:


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, or just _compensating _for a bad meter reading, or depending on effect. 

OR... whatever else I guess...

Idk - it's just fairly useful.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I don't understand why ANYONE would bash someone for using full manual on their camera/????  I am SOO confused by this.  I use FULL MANUAL each and everytime I shoot a picture and I"ll tell you why (and its not cuz I'm a sheep)
> 
> I have shot in AV and TV modes prior and it doesn't get the picture right.  I only have to meter one time in any given situation and then I don't even LOOK at my meter, I look at my histogram, and I manually change my settings.  Often, it is WAYYY over or under (depending the situation) than what AV or TV would try to give me.  ANd *I* am right.  Not av or tv.  Why in god's name would I trusts an inanimate object to be able to define a complex lighting situation FOR ME???
> 
> It takes me less time, less headache, and consistant exposure.  It's second nature.  I want to control my exposure, and not "trust" that my camera will just DO it for me.  I resent the implication that anyone who uses manual is a sheep.  Good thing your spouting poison here on TPF and not on a more serious natured bored because you would be chewed up and spit out.




errrrr... okay .. you are a professional photographer and you use your meter once?

your method of only using histograms to adjust your exposure is post corrective and is wasting your time..

if you are shooting kids outside on a partly cloudy day there can be a stop difference in between in the clouds... by using the histogram and not using your meter you are blowing shots chasing the correct exposure.... the camera's meter is your friend you should perhaps learn how to use it... this same meter is used by your camera to determine the correct shutter speed when using aperture priority mode... the calculation of determining shutter speed is mathematical and not just some wild guess by your camera....

here's a crazy idea Kelly.... try setting your camera to f2.8 in aperture priority and observe the suggested shutter speed.... then switch to manual f2.8  and adjust the shutter speed to the meter.... wow... it's the same shutter speed... so.. are you telling your camera what to do or is your camera telling you what to do??

if you tried using aperture priority and achieved inconsistent exposures both hot and cold then your camera is defective and you should return it to your dealer... some cameras (and lenses) meter a little hot and a simple one time exposure compensation adjustment will take care of that.....

there are certain situations where using manual is a helpful.. but there is no NEED or advantage to using manual all the time.... you are simply wasting your time.. this is not poison i'm spreading kelly it's fact...if you care to challenge my opinion with fact then bring this information forward.... otherwise learn how to use your camera... as a professional photograher it will save you time and maybe give you a competitive edge with your pricing..


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I'm referring to your sarcastic comments above ^^^ which basically make fun of people who think that their mode is the right one for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manaheim.... to continue this discussion it would be helpful for you to learn all your cameras settings including exposure compensation...


----------



## manaheim (Jul 13, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Manaheim.... to continue this discussion it would be helpful for you to learn all your cameras settings including exposure compensation...


 


You've got a lot of nerve, man.

Thanks for showing me the light, oh master of all things photographic... who in explicably calls himself a noob in his sig.  I'll be sure to make sure I master all things before casting my shadow upon your hallowed mountain again.  Please forgive my insolence.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

manaheim said:


> You've got a lot of nerve, man.
> 
> Thanks for showing me the light, oh master of all things photographic... who in explicably calls himself a noob in his sig.  I'll be sure to make sure I master all things before casting my shadow upon your hallowed mountain again.  Please forgive my insolence.



You are forgiven.  Just don't do it again. By no means do I profess to be a master of anything save for bating.


----------



## Antithesis (Jul 13, 2008)

caspertodd said:


> If I have a little control over the lighting, then manual. If the lighting keeps changing, then Av. If I am trying to show or stop motion, Tv.
> 
> ^^^  All in Canon terms



pretty much exactly how I work. I use Av at almost all times I'm not using a flash, and exposure compensation. With Canon's controls, it just seem much more intuitive. With my old Nikon, because of the slight ease of control, I shot almost exclusively in manual.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 13, 2008)

With my Canons mostly program and them use the dials to override as needed or shutter with sports, with my rangefinders manual or guesstimate


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

Please point out where I said I'm a professional photographer (direct quote please) (you can even check the "about me" section on my website)
Then, please point out where I said I only meter once.  I meter constantly, if the need dictates it.  I don't look at my meter when metering, I look at my histogram.  Man, why am I even explaining this to you...??? lol waste of time.


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Please point out where I said I'm a professional photographer (direct quote please)



I'll do you one better.



			
				DIRECT QUOTE from dictionary.reference.com said:
			
		

> following an occupation as a means of livelihood *or for gain*



And since you have a "Rates & Services" page...


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

You should take a minute to READ the rate and services page   You might learn a lot.  As in, I don't charge.  Meaning I don't gain... but thanks for trying.


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> You should take a minute to READ the rate and services page You might learn a lot.  As in, I don't charge.  Meaning I don't gain... but thanks for trying.



 _You should take a minute to READ the definition of "charge". You might learn a lot.

Last time I checked, having a fee for prints is charging...

Go back to the loony bin and take Manual Mode with you._


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

reg said:


> You should take a minute to READ the definition of "charge". You might learn a lot.
> 
> Last time I checked, _having _a fee for prints is charging...
> 
> Go back to the loony bin and take Manual Mode with you.



are you blind? or just dumb?  i can't figure it out.

direct quote from my website:



> The sitting fee is $75 for a 1 hour session and is due on the day of the shoot.  *As I build my portfolio, this fee is waived and you only pay for prints!! *



Please tell me what you don't understand about how I don't charge.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

reg said:


> You should take a minute to READ the definition of "charge". You might learn a lot.
> 
> Last time I checked, _having _ANY fee, even just for prints is charging... And I know it doesn't cost you $20 to print an 8x10 either so don't try that route either. Just because you go cheap doesn't mean you don't charge.
> 
> But thanks for trying.




Try again.  Those are my _desired prints prices_.. loony mcloonerson.  Not that this thread is AT ALL About me or my business practices but since you want to go there.  It is what I WANT TO CHARGE once I go pro.  Very good business advice that was given to me.  All my clients get huge discounts off that.  Not that its any of YOUR Business or that I need to explain myself to trolls.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

nm


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

n/m


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

wow, just wow.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

reg said:


> wow, just wow.



exactly what i'm thinking right now.


----------



## reg (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not the one going back and editing all my comments now.


----------



## Overread (Jul 13, 2008)

I am thinking if I should bring  propane to the party - but as I have to be off to sleep I will just leave it here in a corner for you two


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh man, reg posted something in this thread too Wonder what nonconstructive thing he will post next!!?


----------



## swmocity (Jul 13, 2008)

manual,tv and av...im still learning alot...sometimes manual mode takes to long and i miss the picture...lately ive been using av so i can control the DOF


----------



## manaheim (Jul 13, 2008)

wheeeeeeeeelah!

"looney mcloonerson"

lol, that was good.  <chuckle>


----------



## elemental (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, if this doesn't prove that we should all just use whatever mode we want and not care about what other people think, nothing will.








I'm betting on nothing.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Please point out where I said I'm a professional photographer (direct quote please) (you can even check the "about me" section on my website)



Well... I'm not quite sure of your semantics regarding charging clients for prints as not being professional but whatever.. This really doesn't having anything to do with the thread about camera settings. 



kellylindseyphotography said:


> Then, please point out where I said I only meter once.



uhh..... well.... okay....




kellylindseyphotography said:


> I only have to meter one time in any given situation and then I don't even LOOK at my meter



:crazy:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

Let me complete that original sentence which I didn't complete and which I apoligize.

I meter one time and don't look at my meter again.  I look at my histogram, which I elaborated about above.  My bad.

Here's a good link to read about metering using your histogram.  Regardless of what dearied... seems to think, manual gives the ultimate control over your settings and does NOT consistanly match what AV or TV would suggest.  
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/expose-right.shtml
http://ilovephotography.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313044&hl=manual


----------



## claned (Jul 13, 2008)

Aperture priority most of the time, but I do flip to manual to play and learn.  The other settings still scare me.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Let me complete that original sentence which I didn't complete and which I apoligize.
> 
> I meter one time and don't look at my meter again.  I look at my histogram, which I elaborated about above.  My bad.



it doesn't matter... you are still taking extra steps.... you must take a shot to view the histogram... when the sun starts peaking out of the clouds you are blowing shots because you are not using the meter... some of those blown shots could be your money keepers... you could prevent this by adjusting your shutter speed with the meter as you shoot.... this method also keeps your eye in the viewfinder instead of wasting time looking at your screen every time there is a change in environment.

or... you could just pick the desired aperture and park the camera in aperture priority to have the camera do all this work for you.... that way you can focus on framing and other things.... and when that sun starts peaking out from the clouds the change is instant.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 13, 2008)

all i can say is that i'm extremelmy careful in my lighting.  i take care to shoot in the shade, and at certain times of day.  I avoid dappled sunlight and direct sunlight and cloudy days like the plague.

During moments such as those, though, I'm just on top of it.  Ican't tell you it any otehr way.  Its not extra steps or harder for me at all.  Its second nature to use manual to the best way I know how.  I used to shoot AV all the time, but I have gotten better exposure since switching fully to manual.  Like I said, it works for me, so doesn't work for you.  We can agree to disagree I suppose.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Here's a good link to read about metering using your histogram.  Regardless of what dearied... seems to think, manual gives the ultimate control over your settings and does NOT consistanly match what AV or TV would suggest.
> http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/expose-right.shtml
> http://ilovephotography.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313044&hl=manual



holy smokes i give up...

the first link shows how to read a histogram..... what does this have to do with what mode you shoot?... you can view a histogram when you shoot aperture priority... you can make exp comp changes if your meter is out a tad and from there you don't have to make any setting changes for the rest of the shoot.

the second link goes nowhere....

it is clear to me now that you have no idea what you are talking about.  this thread must be embarrassing to you....


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

manaheim said:


> wheeeeeeeeelah!
> 
> "looney mcloonerson"
> 
> lol, that was good.  <chuckle>



that was funny to you?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought it was kind of funny:thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 13, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> that was funny to you?


 
It was indeed!
A laugh riot!
A must-see film!
Bring the kids along, this movie's good clean family fun!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 14, 2008)

elemental said:


> Well, if this doesn't prove that we should all just use whatever mode we want and not care about what other people think, nothing will.


 
All in favour, say "aye"...






















AYE!


----------



## RKW3 (Jul 14, 2008)

I shoot in manual mostly. The problem I find with shutter priority is that if you accidentally meter off of something that's black or white you'll have a useless photo (maybe matrix metering is a different story). Exposure compensation works, but wouldn't you have to tweak that around a lot for a perfect exposure just as you'd need to tweak around manual settings for a perfect exposure? Another bonus with manual is knowing what type of shutter speed and aperture I'm at all the time for obvious reasons (motion blur, depth of field....)

I thought I also might add that "full manual" sounds kinda like your trying to act like a better person for it, I think just saying manual would be fine.

I guess it's worthless to debate what the better mode to shoot in is, it's mostly just personal preference.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 14, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> The problem I find with shutter priority is that if you accidentally meter off of something that's black or white you'll have a useless photo (maybe matrix metering is a different story).


 
I think you're confusing two different things here - the exposure modes are not the same as the metering pattern.


----------



## Battou (Jul 14, 2008)

I shoot in Manual


----------



## reg (Jul 14, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I think you're confusing two different things here - the exposure modes are not the same as the metering pattern.



No, he's saying that he tried Tv with spot metering and he had issues with the exposure changing when the camera pointed at different objects, where as in Manual it would have stayed the same. He wonders if it would be different in matrix mode.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 14, 2008)

reg said:


> No, he's saying that he tried Tv with spot metering and he had issues with the exposure changing when the camera pointed at different objects, where as in Manual it would have stayed the same. He wonders if it would be different in matrix mode.


 
That has absolutely nothing to do with it being in shutter priority though. If you are spot metering black and white items with it, you are going to get the exposure wrong regardless of the mode (Tv, Av, Auto or Manual) - unless your skills are such that you know how to compensate for the readings you are getting.


----------



## reg (Jul 14, 2008)

But... if you're exposing for the foreground and you manage to slide your camera the extra few mm over before the shot, it's ruined. That's the type of scenario he's conveying.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, I'm off to knock some nails in - now, where's my rock... :er:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 14, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> holy smokes i give up...
> 
> the first link shows how to read a histogram..... what does this have to do with what mode you shoot?... you can view a histogram when you shoot aperture priority... you can make exp comp changes if your meter is out a tad and from there you don't have to make any setting changes for the rest of the shoot.
> 
> ...



on the contrary friend.  it's embarring to BE embarressed on your behalf. I'm sorry your incapable of reading the article or understanding the more complex areas of photogrpahy.. I really am :hugs:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 14, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> I shoot in manual mostly. The problem I find with shutter priority is that if you accidentally meter off of something that's black or white you'll have a useless photo (maybe matrix metering is a different story). Exposure compensation works, but wouldn't you have to tweak that around a lot for a perfect exposure just as you'd need to tweak around manual settings for a perfect exposure?



If whatever you meter in aperture priority is causing the exposure to off by -2ev you will also be off by -2ev shooting in manual mode because it's the same meter.... you would a have to make a +2ev adjustment in either mode and your original shot would have been blown either way.  The only difference is when using a priority mode you can make that +2ev adjustment and then forget about any other environmental change.  Using manual you have to remember to meter +2 ev over every shot and when that cloud comes you have to make further adjustments.  



RKW3 said:


> Another bonus with manual is knowing what type of shutter speed and aperture I'm at all the time for obvious reasons (motion blur, depth of field....)



Doesn't your cameras display show you what your aperture/shutter settings are?

and aside from the principle purpose of your shot who cares what the setting is?? If I decide to create a shallow DOF and use aperture priority at f2.8 I couldn't care less if the shutter speed is 1/1000th or 1/2000th... all I care about is creating shallow DOF at f2.8..

even still... i would say if the reason you shoot manual only is because you achieve a poor result when you spot meter something black or white is still creating extra steps.... what about all the other photography you do?


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 14, 2008)

What a very funny thread. 

Chris, you can use my nails if you want.  You gotta find your own rock though - I never lend mine out!


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 14, 2008)

elemental said:


> Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahahahahahaha, so true.  This is what I went through, but not for the same reason.  I didn't shoot all manual because I thought of it as the only "real" way to be a photographer.  Manual helped me learn the different settings, because _I_ had to set them.
But the stages are in correct order for me, personally.


I shoot manual a lot (because I set the settings and it has allowed me to learn what settings I like for different situations), but if I shoot landscape/cityscape/whatever, I shoot in "A" mode, generally.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 14, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> and aside from the principle purpose of your shot who cares what the setting is?? If I decide to create a shallow DOF and use aperture priority at f2.8 I couldn't care less if the shutter speed is 1/1000th or 1/2000th... all I care about is creating shallow DOF at f2.8..
> 
> even still... i would say if the reason you shoot manual only is because you achieve a poor result when you spot meter something black or white is still creating extra steps.... what about all the other photography you do?




Since I'm feeling generous today, I thought I'd do some quick examples.  They are both  SOOC and I have not altered or doctored them in any way.  The first shot I shot in AV mode.  I had my ap at 3.2.  AV told me that my shutter should be 1/2000 but would widely leap at guesses at the slightest change of hand.  I metered in the EXACT SAME SPOT for the shot I took in manual.  I then fiddled with the 3.2 to try to get it out of underexposure and took about 5 pictures with the camera getting it wrong every time . Here is the closest it came.  (No, I didn't bother with exposure comp)







The next shot I did the same exact picture in manual.  I metered off the same spot and it gave me a wild exposure.  Obviously trying to take into account how bright it was on the right side of the frame (the window) and the darker (inside) [I spot metered for BOTH these shots, did not change metering modes, but with the Rebel, it has a very wide "spot", which is like 9%, makes spot metering harder).  Here's where I say, um nope, I definitly know better than that and I went from an exposure suggestion of around 1/1000 down to 1/200!  That is a HUGE difference and anyone can see why it is the better picture.  This mode took me less than a minute, and 2 pictures taken.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 14, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> What a very funny thread.
> 
> Chris, you can use my nails if you want.  You gotta find your own rock though - I never lend mine out!



So.... I gather you use Rock Priority mode instead of Hammer Priority??


----------



## manaheim (Jul 14, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> and aside from the principle purpose of your shot who cares what the setting is?? If I decide to create a shallow DOF and use aperture priority at f2.8 I couldn't care less if the shutter speed is 1/1000th or 1/2000th... all I care about is creating shallow DOF at f2.8..


 
Have you ever taken a picture of something that is very well illuminated, but surrounded by things less well illuminated... at a large aperature and very high shutter speed?  It has an interesting effect, which is only desirable if you want that effect... so yeah, you really should care.

You know, I really think you should learn more about your camera before proceeding on with this conversation. :er:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 14, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Since I'm feeling generous today, I thought I'd do some quick examples.  They are both  SOOC and I have not altered or doctored them in any way.  The first shot I shot in AV mode.  I had my ap at 3.2.  AV told me that my shutter should be 1/2000 but would widely leap at guesses at the slightest change of hand.  I metered in the EXACT SAME SPOT for the shot I took in manual.  I then fiddled with the 3.2 to try to get it out of underexposure and took about 5 pictures with the camera getting it wrong every time . Here is the closest it came.  (No, I didn't bother with exposure comp)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh.... that's real generous Kelly.... do you want to explain now to the forum about how you doctored the first image by pulling the exposure compensation back by -2ev????

Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT
Image Date: 2008:07:14 21:36:04
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 50.0mm
CCD Width: 22.20mm
Exposure Time: 0.0003 s (1/4000)
Aperture: f/2.8
ISO equiv: 200
Exposure Bias: -2.00
White Balance: Manual
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## manaheim (Jul 14, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> What a very funny thread.
> 
> Chris, you can use my nails if you want. You gotta find your own rock though - I never lend mine out!


 
 Damnit... and here I just sold my rock!

BTW... Bi... you aged!  What happened?  



dEARlEADER said:


> So.... I gather you use Rock Priority mode instead of Hammer Priority??


 
 Ok that was funny.


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

ahem - if you don't use exposure comp Kelly I think you might have twitched it on by accident one time - the camera keeps that exposure compensation on all the time - and retains it between turning off and on - so I think early on you used it by accident and its stuck!
The exposure meter in av and tv should always be in the centre - if its moved that means exposure compensation is on - its not showing the exposure you will get its showing the exposure it aiming for (the opposite of manual mode)


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2008)

Right-o.
80 users have replied.
That should be considered to be "representative" .
Things have been discussed, things have gone silly ... looks like this thread has well run its course and may want to go to rest now. A padlock will help.


----------

